# Design help



## mj23 (6 Dec 2015)

Hi, I am currently designing a product for a product design A level class, it will be a lamp.




I have included a picture of the design and would like some help on how to construct it, the design will consist of two parts, the base and the upper frame, I mainly need help and constructing the upper frame, my teacher has suggested making the frame out of MDF and then implementing lap joints or housing joints which I can then slide in bent aluminium pieces, which will cover the MDF, she warned me this will be rather complicated which is why doing extra research and seeking outside help. 
My main query would be how I would initially go about constructing this and any other things I should consider/change, also what would be the best way of joining it with the base, I was thinking of using a mortise and tenon. The light source will go under the extended part atop the curve, this will then be covered with translucent acrylic attached by screws into small softwood cubes in the corners. Any other tips would be much appreciated and I'm open to criticism. 
Furthermore I've pretty much got the base covered but any design input would be valued. I want to try and make it using dovetails as it would just be a cuboid box but I'm a noob when it comes to them, I plan on using cherry wood for it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## condeesteso (6 Dec 2015)

I think it would be a shame to make the upper frame in mdf, and technically poor (as a structure, visually, the need to hide it etc). This could be made nicely in thin laminated woods (like plywood but shaped round formers and bonded). Making it that way allows for wiring within, and the use of decent woods. You'd need formers (profiles for inner and outer shape, and lots of clamps or similar). But make a feature of the shape so no to mdf.
In the drawing the base looks like a slab at the moment, make it belong to the top more, consider the top/frame flowing into and becoming the base maybe?


----------



## RobinBHM (6 Dec 2015)

I dont know how big this is, but the simplest construction would be to make a single template of the question mark shape top frame. Draw around the template onto birch plywood. Bandsaw the shape then route using a template guide.

The middle section could be grooved for cable before assembling. The outside faces could be veneered in cherry.

You could even laminate up cherry as a form of plywood if you wanted it all in cherry.


----------



## beech1948 (6 Dec 2015)

Ifm this design were done with wood or mdf then it would possibly be too heavy and clumbsy to move.

Consider using a torsion box. By all means create some templates but the torsion box approach will give you strength and lightness as well as space to install wiring and bulbs.

The torsion box could be covered with thin bendy ply in one or two layers. To this could added you stainless steel or aluminium on top.

The base might need a weight at the front to keep it steady.

The base could do with a redesign to be more a part of the light. Maybe a horseshoe shape, maybe with bevelled sides.


----------



## mj23 (8 Dec 2015)

beech1948":3qblvrdr said:


> Consider using a torsion box.


I've looked into torsion boxes but I'm unsure on how I would apply it on the design?


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (8 Dec 2015)

Surely that's only going to illuminate its own base?


----------



## Monkey Mark (8 Dec 2015)

I like the idea of something like birch ply laminated and steamed to shape. Would give a nice modern look with the layers on show and, as already stated above, would allow cabling to be easily incorporated.


----------



## galleywood (12 Dec 2015)

Take a look at the lamp on page 74 of this post.

post-a-photo-of-the-last-thing-you-made-t81798-1095.html


----------

